# أيهما أفضل؟؟



## محمد عبدالله أربجي (12 أبريل 2010)

مما لا شك فيه هو أن قسم الإنتاج من الأقسام العريقه والمعروفه على مر تاريخ الهندسه والإنسانيه على حد سواء، وان كل من لديه أدنى علاقه بالهندسه يعرف الكثير عن هذا القسم.
بالرغم من هذه الشهره الواسعه التي يحظى بها القسم من التعريف إلا أننا نعاني (في السودان) من عدم المعرفه به، وهذا ما سبب إزعاجا كبيرا لخريجي هذا القسم، إذ أن الشركات والمؤسسات تجهله ما لم يقرن بكلمة ميكانيكا.
وفي معظم الأحيان نستبعد من معاينات الوظائف فقط لأن الشهادة مكتوب عليها [هندسة الإنتاج ] وليس [ميكانيكا-إنتاج]. ومن الطرائف التي تحكى في هذا السياق ،أن أحد خريجي هندسة الإنتاج تقدم بطلب وظيفه في إحدى المصالح الحكوميه وإجتاز المعاينة وكل شيء على ما يرام.... لكن جاءت الطامه الكبرى عند إعلان النتيجه وجد أنه مقبول في وظيفة إنتاج حيواني!!!!!
وكثير كثير ما نلاقيه من المتاعب بسبب هذا الإسم(إنتاج)، لذلك إقترحت إدارة الجامعه تحويل إسم القسم إلى (هندسة تصنيع). فأيهما أفضل؟؟؟؟ مع العلم بأن جامعتنا هذه هي الوحيده التي تفصل قسم الإنتاج عن القوى،بين الجامعات السودانية.
أرجو أن تفيدوننا بأراّئكم...


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 أبريل 2010)

والله ياخي الفاضل مش مشكلتك وحدك بل نحن ايضا عندنا لا احد يعرف مالفارق بين هندسه الانتاج والانتاج الحيواني عشان كده اللي كان بيسالني كنت بريح نفسي واقوله ميكانيكا


----------



## m.ahmad (15 أبريل 2010)

السلام 
نفس الموضوع نعاني فيه في السعودية دائما اذا اخبرتهم عن اسم تخصصي يربطونه الى الانتاج الحيواني


----------



## سعد محمود مبارك (20 أبريل 2010)

الاحسن تسميته بهندسة التصنيع اغلبية الدول الاوربية تستخدم هزا الاسم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
طبعا كيف تذهب الى الاختبار فى الوظيفة ثم لم يعلموا الفرق بين هندسة انتاج وانتاج حيوانى اذا المسئولين عن متابعة تصنيف الوظيفة جهلة
ولا يسعهم الجلوس فى صدر المسئولية وانا شخصيا افضل هندسة ميكانيكا انتاج وعموما انا كاتب فى البطاقة مهندس ميكانيكا حر رغم انى انتاج وقد تقلدت وظائف فى مجال القوى والتبريد واعمل الآن مدير الادارة الهندسية ف شركة لانتاج الحلويات مسئول عن صيانة المصنع ككل ميكانيكا كهرباء انشاءات كنترول مبانى قوى تبريد .... الخ 
وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (24 أبريل 2010)

م عبد الناصر بارك الله فيك بس الاخ والله عنده حق انا بعاني حتي الان من كوني خريجه انتاج حتي المهندسين نفسهم اصدقائي لا يعرفون الفرق اريح دماغي واقول ميكانيكا وعامه الشغل حاجه والدراسه حاجه يعني بالرغم من اني هندسه انتاج الا انني لم اعمل بهذا المجال ابدا حيث عملت في شركه لتعليب المواد المثلجه واخري لصناعه الحلويات والبسكويت وبالنهايه اصلحت مديره لاحدي محطات معالجه مياه الصرف الصحي مع الروافع والشبكات مجال مختلف تماما


----------

